# Dengue Alert!



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Just a heads up.

2 of my kids, aged 4 and 5, were admitted at Unihealth Baypointe Subic for 4 days to 'cure' dengue. Worst platelet count was at 105 for my youngest.

Wife and daughter got very very sick as well but thankfully got away with home rest and lotsa TLC.

Local government is turning a blind eye on this "outbreak" and are busy preparing for Mardi Gras.

I got lucky and was not affected.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

That's terrible news but glad your family is doing okay. Seems to be a lot of dengue all over this year. Like your place, our area is also being ignored by the local govt this time around. Usually the Brgy Capt has people spraying homes but not this year. I thought funds were available for this each year.
Keep everybody safe over your way.


Jet Lag..


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Most probably they are spending funds and will re-allocate it for the 2016 elections.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Real stressful when the kids are sick, especially the very young ones, I'd be beyond stressed if my 4-year-old grandson got sick like this because the younger ones really struggle. The last couple years there has been no control of the mosquitoes, they used to come by with those gassy fog machines but nothing, it does help control mosquitoes.

Glad to hear the family is feeling better.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

About 3 weeks ago, we went through it with my wife's 5yr old...yes it is nasty and bad for everyone, even if you are not the one bitten and sick. (She is fine now and home from the hospital).

Galactic...wishing you the best and a fast recovery.

JM101


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Glad the two kids are okay, the mosquitoes are terrible here in Bacolod City right now.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

My family has recovered quite fast. Thanks for all your good intentions. 

When my youngest was on his 4th day of confinement and his platelet count still continued a very agonizing gradual drop to 105,000 I read an article about Vietnam vets dosing on Vitamin B to fight or ward off malaria mosquitoes during their long patrols. 
I bought a bottle of vitamin B1/2/12 and gave 2 spoonfuls to my youngest and as the doctor ordered a retest his platelet spiked to 150,000 which was the lower limit and he was discharged the same day.
Maybe it was just a coincidence but it worked miracles for my boy. 
Now, I have made it a mandatory dietary supplement for all of us.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

galactic said:


> My family has recovered quite fast. Thanks for all your good intentions.
> 
> When my youngest was on his 4th day of confinement and his platelet count still continued a very agonizing gradual drop to 105,000 I read an article about Vietnam vets dosing on Vitamin B to fight or ward off malaria mosquitoes during their long patrols.
> I bought a bottle of vitamin B1/2/12 and gave 2 spoonfuls to my youngest and as the doctor ordered a retest his platelet spiked to 150,000 which was the lower limit and he was discharged the same day.
> ...


I have heard and this probably confirms it that eating Marmite is good for keeping away mosquitoes. Marmite is very high in Vit B. Doesn't taste good on the Philippine sweet bread though.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I live on a rice field, there is standing water everywhere... I have seen almost no mosquitoes. Guess we are lucky, so far. They may just leave me alone because I am not sweet enough - I filled with piss & vinegar.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Take care guys - adults are also susceptible and doctors too.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

A buddy of mine was recently laid up good by Dengue and he is a recently transitioned Marine with up to date shots and recent deployments all over the world, so you would think quite a strong immune system... The vitamin B complex link is very interesting though. Perhaps it should be added to the Med Kit.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a friend here in sorsogon visiting from new zealand got sick a couple of days ago believe he has dengue. I spray everyday with repellant & at night I sleep with the aircon so if they had gotten into my room they would be frozen before I go to bed LOL... 
tomorrow he will miss are united nations expat gathering at the beach. witch will incude the following U.S, U.K, switerland,austrlia, poland, holland


----------

